# September 2008 Member Monthly Giveaway



## Jim (Sep 1, 2008)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on Sept 7,2008 6PM Eastern time.

Rules:
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in August your eligible.*

Pick a number between 1 and 683 (number of members as of today) and reply here with it.
Closest number chosen by the HAT program wins.

There will be 2 winners this month. One winner will a Mann's Baby 4 minus in the citrus shad holographic color, and one winner will win a Mann's Baby 1 minus in the Brown Crawfish color.


The lures will be put in their envelopes so I do not know who gets what! 

Good luck! :fishing2:

*And the Winners are......*

Quakrstackr #-o 
&
G3_Guy


----------



## ACarbone624 (Sep 1, 2008)

*126*


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 1, 2008)

74 as usual Jim!!


----------



## Zum (Sep 1, 2008)

# 6


----------



## DahFISH (Sep 1, 2008)

Its 29 for me.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 1, 2008)

423

If I win two months in a row, I will feel bad (but just a little bit :lol: )

Thanks, Jim!


----------



## Jim (Sep 1, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> 423
> 
> If I win two months in a row, I will feel bad (but just a little bit :lol: )
> 
> Thanks, Jim!



:LOL2:

It could happen! You would be the first! :beer:


----------



## Fish Monger (Sep 1, 2008)

277


----------



## phased (Sep 1, 2008)

611


----------



## jpfieber (Sep 1, 2008)

324


----------



## BLK fisher (Sep 1, 2008)

33


----------



## 12ftModder (Sep 1, 2008)

494


----------



## whj812 (Sep 1, 2008)

521


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 1, 2008)

113, my regular....


----------



## shamoo (Sep 1, 2008)

548


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 1, 2008)

375 for me


----------



## slim357 (Sep 1, 2008)

123, I got a bunch in that citrus shad holographic color, it one of my favs(actually i think i only have 2 in4minus then like 4or 5 1-). Couldnt hurt to have another.


----------



## SMDave (Sep 1, 2008)

27 for me!


----------



## ceejkay (Sep 1, 2008)

17 please


----------



## ShadowWalker (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm going with 233 this time


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 1, 2008)

164


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 1, 2008)

53


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 1, 2008)

317


----------



## kemical (Sep 1, 2008)

525    :shock: 8) :lol:  sons birthday


----------



## bluegill slayer (Sep 1, 2008)

616

Thanks!


----------



## Andy (Sep 1, 2008)

300 


Thanks for the chance Jim!!


----------



## geemyrick (Sep 1, 2008)

113


----------



## FishingBuds (Sep 1, 2008)

My daughter picked for me and she wants her age

#8


----------



## Broncoman (Sep 1, 2008)

603 for me.


----------



## briderx (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I'm not eligible, but thought I would give it a shot, even if I can't win!

*22*


----------



## russ010 (Sep 1, 2008)

264


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Sep 1, 2008)

12


----------



## G3_Guy (Sep 2, 2008)

438


----------



## CRAPPIE_SLAYER (Sep 2, 2008)

212


----------



## hatch17 (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll go with 555.


----------



## Mossy535 (Sep 2, 2008)

*535* please sir!


----------



## Nickk (Sep 2, 2008)

666


----------



## natetrack (Sep 2, 2008)

269


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 2, 2008)

49 (as in 4 lbs 9 oz)

Thanks for the great contest Jim :lol:


----------



## Tyler_W (Sep 2, 2008)

i'm gonna try 454. My most favorite engine


----------



## ejones1961 (Sep 2, 2008)

283


----------



## tornado (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll stick with the V-8 theme and go with *302*


----------



## The Sequel (Sep 2, 2008)

512


----------



## Anchor Chain (Sep 2, 2008)

85


----------



## redbug (Sep 2, 2008)

473


----------



## LegBrkr (Sep 2, 2008)

358










God Bless American - Home of the Brave, Land of the Free!


----------



## minicuda (Sep 2, 2008)

125 please


----------



## KAI (Sep 3, 2008)

287 please (second try) cmon hat pick 287 please lol


----------



## Codeman (Sep 3, 2008)

Same as always:

96


----------



## willfishforfood (Sep 3, 2008)

First try 64
WFFF


----------



## BassNBob (Sep 4, 2008)

293


----------



## paulk (Sep 4, 2008)

55 Works for me I hope.


----------



## Jim (Sep 8, 2008)

*GIVEAWAY OVER*

Will post the winners tonight (or later today)


----------



## Jim (Sep 8, 2008)

Winners announced!

Congrats Gentlemen! =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats to both of you - great prizes too - good job Jim.....

Hey, is that two months in a row???? :roll:


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats fells! =D> 8)


----------



## Jim (Sep 8, 2008)

FishingCop said:


> Congrats to both of you - great prizes too - good job Jim.....
> 
> Hey, is that two months in a row???? :roll:



yes it is!  

What makes it funny is that we joked about it.


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 8, 2008)

Jim said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to both of you - great prizes too - good job Jim.....
> ...



Yeah, I seem to remember that - now, I know you weren't just setting us up for this random, computer generated, miracle winning number, were you :?:  :lol:


----------



## G3_Guy (Sep 8, 2008)

WaHoo!! Thanks Jim & crew! That's great, I really appreciate it!

God Bless!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats Guys! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Andy (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats guys!!!

And thanks for the chance Jim!!!


----------



## phased (Sep 9, 2008)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## ejones1961 (Sep 9, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## Zum (Sep 9, 2008)

congradulations...better pick that number quick,people are going to be fighting for it


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 9, 2008)

congrats


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 10, 2008)

Okay, I read your new rules for next month's game... you locked it for responses, so I cheated and sent you this response here


----------



## Jim (Sep 10, 2008)

FishingCop said:


> Okay, I read your new rules for next month's game... you locked it for responses, so I cheated and sent you this response here



 Actually they are not new, Just trying to make sure they have been read.


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 10, 2008)

Jim said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I read your new rules for next month's game... you locked it for responses, so I cheated and sent you this response here
> ...



Yeah, I didn't really see any changes in the rules, but I was waiting for Ahab (arab or esquired, whatever) to scrutinize them thoroughly and present an amicus curia brief on our behalf :lol: I really wouldn't be comfortable getting involved in a game of chance of this magnatude with the benefit of counsel    :lol:


----------

